# Custom Airbrushed Bodies



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok well I've painted some bodies and need some more. LOL I love painting bodies. I'm not the best but I can do alot. I use Createx acrylics (like faskolor) and then I put a backing on. I will do 2-5 coats depends on how many it needs to make the body look good. I can do a wide variatey of colors. I charge per color and how difficult it is. PM me with what you want and I'll give you an email to send any pics to. You can send me a clear body or have me buy one you want to fit your car. You will be respondsible for shipping costs. and the body costs if you have me buy the body. Just send a PM and we will work somthing out. If you have a pic I would love to have that. I can send the body back with the protective over-spray film on and you can peel it off and decal the body yourself or have me to that. I can trim the wheel wells and drill body holes or you can yourself. I will drop costs if you do the decaling and trimming/drilling yourself. 
Just send a PM


----------

